# Newbie - Princess of Wales, Bridgend



## Pixie73 (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I'm quite new to this site, only joined this week. I am 36 and we have been TTC for nearly 3 years. Have just had first course of IUI with drugs which was abandoned as I had too many follies growing. Having a scan on Wednesday to check things are going back to normal, and fingers crossed will start next course of IUI with next AF.
My fertility consultant is Mrs Zaki. Anyone else with her as well?

Pix


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hello, 

Fingers crossed you get your BFP - IUI worked first time for us! 

Althought I did not have fertility treatment with Zaki she was my consultant through my pregnancy. SHE IS FAB!!! 

Also - the hospital maternity unit and midwives are just amazing there! Archie was born there and this baby will also be born there too! 

xxx


----------



## Pixie73 (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi

Thanks for the reply. It's nice to hear the IUI does work!

Mrs Zaki does seem really nice, I do feel lucky with the people I've seen at the hospital so far.

Good luck with the pregnancy.

xx


----------



## Debz6 (Aug 15, 2006)

Hiya

Another one who thinks Mrs Zaki is great  

She was my consultant all through my ttc/ectopic/mc days & then when I got pregnant, she saw me at most of my AN appointments

She is brilliant, you wont go wrong with her as your consultant hun. I had my daughter Jess at the POW too  

Lots of luck to you

Debz x


----------



## angharad71 (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi- I'm with Dr Zaki too. One complaint I'd have with thier whole set up is the waiting room where pregnant ladies wait with the rest of us, with Jermey Kyle ('who is the father of my child?' type programmes) on the telly in the corner. Did my head in last time I was there! Also what a wait to see her! I go about 6 months between appointments.
But there you go- if it works I'll not remember any of that!

Good luck.


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi Girls  

This post caught my eye so I thought I'd gatecrash in to say that that I thought Dr Zaki was fab too    I don't live in the area now but she was my consultant when ttc my DS and she was great as were all the staff there and in the maternity unit in general    You are in good hands - best of luck to you all   

Fluffs xxx


----------

